# The customer service thread



## wimwag (Apr 17, 2014)

Got a story to share about customer service with a firearms manufacturer?

The hammer assembly broke on my Walther P22 so I called in last November and was told that it was past warranty and I might be able to save money by finding a local gunsmith.  Searched until April 1st and couldn't find anyone who would quote me an hourly rate so I called back in to Walther and was given an RMA.  Shipped it in on April 1st, received on the 5th and had it back on the 14th.  They ended up warrantying the part anyways and all I owed was half the shipping costs.  I'm surprised because I've heard only bad stories so far about customer service.


----------



## Takai (Apr 17, 2014)

Broke the fiber optic sight on my Mossberg during our last move. Took me a while to get around to dealing with . The sight wasn't available locally so I called the factory. Was pleasantly surprised when they said "Will take of that for you." 5 days later my new sight was in hand...and free of charge.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 21, 2014)

It all depends on the company, of course.  

I've had fantastic customer service with certain companies, and less than satisfactory service with others.  

Glock has been great for me.  When I had an issue with a 2nd generation Glock 31 (357 Sig) pistol, where I was getting light primer strikes, they fixed the issue, did a complete detail stripping / cleaning, changed out the striker pin, and replaced all of the springs.  No charge, except for the cost of shipping it to them.  

Also, back in the days of the Assault Weapons Ban, I had a 2nd generation FML "Preban" magazine for my Glock 23, that was damaged (the metal liner was caved in), and they gave me an unused Preban FML 3rd generation magazine to replace it for a cost of 15 bucks.  Not exactly free, but given how much "Preban" magazines were during those dark days (especially FML ones), that was a very nice gesture.  


My experience with Taurus wasn't nearly as good.  Back in 2000, I sent in my Taurus 65 revolver (.357 magnum) for repair work to fix an issue with the cylinder rotation, and it took two months for me to get it back.  I will say, that once I got it back, it did function flawlessly.  I understand, though, that Taurus' customer service has gotten much better in these last 14 years.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 21, 2014)

Last September I shipped back a super defective Stevens 320 pump to Savage.  Getting an RMA was a pain because the girl reading a customer service manual couldn't comprehend the meaning of broken welds and stuck pump.  Open the chamber...cant...try depressing the pump release button...i can't.  Its above the pistol grip on the left side of the gun...i can't..is the pump stuck?  That's what I said.

After all was said and done, I got it warrantied and they sent back a 350 with my pistol grip/A2 stock and bead sight configuration and they paid the shipping so I guess they upgraded it.  I hope that service rep is gone...she's seriously retarded.


----------



## ShazamKenpo (May 3, 2014)

That is great to know about Walther.  Just from past experience Smith & Wesson has been outstanding. Glock very good. H&K perhaps the worse in the business and Beretta slightly better but not much.


----------

